# How to preserve decals



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 22, 2019)

The decals on this Varsity are flaking off. Is applying clearcoat my best option? If so, how do you apply it to get the best results?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2019)

If I was keeping the bike I'd remove those inferior decals and install new better quality repops. I have no idea why those decals were crap in that era.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 22, 2019)

No, I’m flipping it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2019)

Depends who you think your customer will be for flipping. If it's someone interested in restoration, don't touch the decals. If it's someone who wants to ride, scrape the decals off for a cleaner look. An old credit card and some turpentine is likely to do the job. Clearcoating probably wouldn't satisfy either type of customer.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 23, 2019)

It sucks because the decals on the top tube are pretty meh. The ones on the down tube are in much better condition. A clean look will help sell it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 24, 2019)

Acetone is the best decal remover...IMHO, they are so far gone it would probably be better to remove the bad ones if selling.


----------

